# algae Good?Bad?Ugly?



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I'm relatively new to the planted tank..
I've had some luck in past months but since moving my rhoms tank I've gotten some new stuff growing.I've had it in other tanks but this is the first in this one.
Am I leaving the light on too much?
I'm pretty sure I've added an extra dose of plant food this week. 
Here's a few pics
Is the green algae on the wood bad for the tank, that doesn't bother me I like the look, I just want to know if it's safe.
Thanks for any help.
Pete


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Beautiful rhom and setup!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

yes, great setup! The algea looks to me like bacteria. just pick it out, it will come out easy


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> yes, great setup! The algea looks to me like bacteria. just pick it out, it will come out easy


Yes I also think it is Cyanobacteria (so called blue green algae)
Some Cyanobacteria like Nodularia and Anabaena may produce toxins (hepatotoxins) into the water, so it is safer to remove it.
Anyway it can grow very fast and even suffocate higher plants.

Regards,


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm curious as well if algae can produce negative effects on water quality. I am planning on turning my 75 with 3 pygos into an algae tank. I think it would be cool to just have a tank with algae all over, except for the front pane, but will it hurt my precious pygos?


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

most green algea is harmless but some bluegreen can produce toxins and in saltwater i know a few types of algea can be toxic but in fresh water i think as long as its a plant type algea it would be fine, alot of people grow algea in their sump to keep water quality up.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

spree_rider said:


> most green algea is harmless but some bluegreen can produce toxins and in saltwater i know a few types of algea can be toxic but in fresh water i think as long as its a plant type algea it would be fine, alot of people grow algea in their sump to keep water quality up.


Cool. I put 220 watts over my 75 two days ago, the lights are on for 10 hours a day, I think it is going to look awesome when the algae starts to roll in, which with that lighting should not take too long!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I've got 4 40w tubes over the tank with these terrific reflectors on a 75 gallon tank.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Dr.Zoidberg said:


> most green algea is harmless but some bluegreen can produce toxins and in saltwater i know a few types of algea can be toxic but in fresh water i think as long as its a plant type algea it would be fine, alot of people grow algea in their sump to keep water quality up.


Cool. I put 220 watts over my 75 two days ago, the lights are on for 10 hours a day, I think it is going to look awesome when the algae starts to roll in, which with that lighting should not take too long!
[/quote]
CHUCK!! I really was excited to see your planted P tank.. dont give up!! take half of your lighting off and go lower light!! 110 over your 75 will be perfect for no CO2~~!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

> that is about 2.1 wpg, with reflectors, it bumps it up a bit... Try Flourish excell, and dose a bit more than the bottle says, if you wanna try something like that.. You are borderline medium, medium high with the reflectors.
> the excell is carbon, if you can afford it i say give it a whirl.. see what happens. also if you use it, u may have to add more ferts. keep an eye on it


Do you mean I have too much light?
The tank does seem a bit bright.
I could pull a tube or two.
two tubes looks pretty good to me.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> most green algea is harmless but some bluegreen can produce toxins and in saltwater i know a few types of algea can be toxic but in fresh water i think as long as its a plant type algea it would be fine, alot of people grow algea in their sump to keep water quality up.


Cool. I put 220 watts over my 75 two days ago, the lights are on for 10 hours a day, I think it is going to look awesome when the algae starts to roll in, which with that lighting should not take too long!
[/quote]
CHUCK!! I really was excited to see your planted P tank.. dont give up!! take half of your lighting off and go lower light!! 110 over your 75 will be perfect for no CO2~~!
[/quote]
That tank will eventually be turned into a planted paradise but I want to focus all of my attention on my 38 and actually be successful on one tank before I go for maintaining two. I think I would have to have lots and lots and lots of plants in that tank to take up all of the nitrates considering I have 3 pygos in there and one is 12 or so inches. Thanks for the encouragement...no worries I'm not going to give up on planted tanks!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Dr.Zoidberg said:


> > that is about 2.1 wpg, with reflectors, it bumps it up a bit... Try Flourish excell, and dose a bit more than the bottle says, if you wanna try something like that.. You are borderline medium, medium high with the reflectors.
> > the excell is carbon, if you can afford it i say give it a whirl.. see what happens. also if you use it, u may have to add more ferts. keep an eye on it
> 
> 
> ...


maybe, it is hard to really tell w/o seeing the tank in person. just try and keep tweaking it until you find that right balance


----------

